# Savage Model 10 & 11



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

What's the difference between a Savage model 10 and model 11?
I have a short action model 11 in .308 and want a picatinny rail for it but all the short actions ones I can find say they're for a model 10.. Just wondering if a model 10 rail will fit on a 11?

Thanks for any help

CB


----------



## inland44 (Dec 1, 2008)

I belive the difference between the 2 is the 10 comes with the wood stock and the 11 comes with the composate stock.


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

inland44 said:


> I belive the difference between the 2 is the 10 comes with the wood stock and the 11 comes with the composate stock.


I dont know, I just went to Savage's website and they have model 11's with Walnut stocks such as the Model 11GNS.


----------



## Perferator (Oct 18, 2003)

I have a model 111 in .270 (long action) composite stock. It's a model fxstpj34bptse or something like that


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

The simplest way to find out would be to email Savage and ask them...


----------

